

Why So Few Women In The Technology Industry - wodlander
http://glipho.com/techmediafusion/why-so-few-women-in-the-technology-industry

======
onion2k
Surely video bloggers are in the media industry, not the tech industry?

------
heldrida
The same talk, over and over again. The problem is DRY!

